# Lawn boy coil



## pappasteve (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a lawnboy push mower. The model number on the deck is 7268 and serial number is 9773387. It had started to cut out while running once it warmed up. Once it was shut off it would not start back up. It was not getting any spark. 

The coil on the mower is part # 681410 which has 2 wires connections. I bought 2 good used ones with the same part # but they only have one wire connection. Will these coils work? Do I need to wire the on/off switch differently? 

Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On some of the old CDI units the coil was grounded with a wire that was attached to one of the mounting screws and the other went to the kill switch, on the newer CDI's they are internally grounded to the laminations and only have a kill switch lead on them. The single connector unit should work just fine and the connection is for the kill switch.


----------



## pappasteve (Jul 4, 2008)

The coil that is on the engine now (non working one) has 2 connections and both wires go to the on/off switch. With the coils I just bought only having 1 connection what do I do with the other wire on the switch? Would it go to ground to the engine?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The part number I came up with for your mower is 681578 which is replaced by a new number 100-2949. In any case one wire from the switch will plug into the terminal on the module and the other wire from the switch should go to ground. On some modules the on off switch breaks the ground to kill the engine and on others it shorts to ground to kill. I think yours might break the circuit to kill the engine.


----------



## pappasteve (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll mess around with it as soon as it stops raining.


----------



## pappasteve (Jul 4, 2008)

After a closer look at the coil, The ones I got are the same as the one on it origianlly. The second connection was just a wire connector attached by one of the coil mounting bolts. 

Replaced the coil and set the air gap. Put it all back to together and primed the carb. Started on the first pull. Even starts right back up after it warms up. 

Thanks for the advice

Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pappasteve said:


> The second connection was just a wire connector attached by one of the coil mounting bolts. Steve


That would be the ground connection.

Glad it working again for you.... :thumbsup:


----------

